# Class of 2005



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

If you joined in 2005, please post a photo of your bunny and/or yourself to be placed in the yearbook. If you joined and had a bunny that passed away, we welcome the photo, but please let us know so a memorial symbol can be placed with the photo.

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. [/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 2, 2009)

Patti and Sparky:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 8, 2009)

Steph and Wesley


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 21, 2009)

The most current picture of me holding a Flemish Giant.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 21, 2009)

Bebe










Pebbles


----------



## cheryl (Jun 21, 2009)

Me and Zak


----------



## cheryl (Jun 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say that the picture i posted above was taken today



Now this is Pippi and me...my sweet baby boy who is no longer with me..passed away 26th Dec 07

This picture was taken a few weeks before he died,he was battling some serious health issues due to EC.....gosh i miss you Pippi


----------



## cheryl (Jun 21, 2009)

Daisy and me

My precious girl gone..5th Nov 07


----------



## cheryl (Jun 21, 2009)

Chocolate Bunny...taken today


----------

